# Paragon PCB Mods



## ckaudioeffects (Feb 4, 2022)

Hi all, I have built about 10 or so KOT clones using the Paragon board, and I came up with a handful of mods with the goal of getting closer to the warm KOT sound, as well as adding some versatility with external switches.

The clones I've been building have gotten a decent amount of support and good feedback from the DIY community. I thought I would share my mods here for anyone else who may be interested.

I will post *this link* for my google drive folder for this project, which has a modified schematic, component layout, parts-list, step-by-step tutorial, tayda drill template, audio samples, etc.
Feel free to comment here with questions or feedback, or email me at the address provided in the document.

Thanks and happy building!
Caleb
Ckaudio Effects


----------



## MichaelW (Feb 24, 2022)

Wow, this is exactly what I was looking for! I just built my first Paragon and have been mulling over some mods for my next build and things I want to change. the placement of the Low/Hi gain switches is ingenious. Thank you! Definitely bookmarking your build tutorial.


----------



## jeffwhitfield (Feb 24, 2022)

Good stuff, man! Thx for sharing!  

One suggestion though. The instructions are good...but I think it would be better if the different mods were separated into different parts. That way we can pick and choose which mods we'd like to install. Personally, the tone mod is what I'm after. The others, while interesting, are less important to me. Was able to parse together what the tone mod is though so no biggie. But still would be good for others to have a breakdown by mod. Just food for thought.


----------



## ckaudioeffects (Feb 28, 2022)

jeffwhitfield said:


> Good stuff, man! Thx for sharing!
> 
> One suggestion though. The instructions are good...but I think it would be better if the different mods were separated into different parts. That way we can pick and choose which mods we'd like to install. Personally, the tone mod is what I'm after. The others, while interesting, are less important to me. Was able to parse together what the tone mod is though so no biggie. But still would be good for others to have a breakdown by mod. Just food for thought.


Thanks Jeff! I kinda had that thought while putting it together. I made the tutorial as I built a fully modded pedal so I could include step by step instructions.

It’s not really put together for those wanting just one or two of the mods. The component layout and modified schematic were made to help with that, but at some point it would be a good idea to break it down a little better 😄 thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## ckaudioeffects (Mar 4, 2022)

Update:

I am adding a pdf for those interested in ordering your enclosure with UV printing from Tayda. It includes the labels for all of the controls/switches from the mods. 

Use this in conjunction with the drill template I have linked at the end of the build tutorial, everything will line up perfectly for all the external switches etc. 

I’ll add the pdf here as well as the google drive folder.


----------



## zgrav (Apr 27, 2022)

@ckaudioeffects --- thanks for sharing your files.  The mods themselves are well thought  for working with the Paragon board and your tutorial for the assembly is really well done and easy to follow.  Your mods to the switch lugs to get them to fit  close to the input and output jacks are well thought out too, and I appreciate the audio files for the diode comparisons.    I can see why that is a very popular build for you!


----------

